# Duration of incontinence after catheterization ??



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear had a urinary catheter in place for ~48 hours. We are ~5.5 hours post catheterization and he has had one major accident (incontinence). I'm trying to determine how long this typically lasts? I want to prevent as many accidents as possible. 

Any help/information is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Was he on an IV for fluids? Might be that more than catheter.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He was on an I.V. and I did give him about 1 cup of water. 

I just took him out and as soon as he hit dirt he squared to pee. And he peed for a long long time so hopefully I was over reacting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Why did they put a urinary catheter in? Seems very odd to me.
If he got a lot of IV fluids, that will make him pee more too, I agree. I hope Bear is on antibiotics, not only post-surgery, but also post urinary catheter. 
Good luck to Bear for his recovery, I hope it is smooth and uneventful.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

That may be the problem.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Why did they put a urinary catheter in? Seems very odd to me.
> If he got a lot of IV fluids, that will make him pee more too, I agree. I hope Bear is on antibiotics, not only post-surgery, but also post urinary catheter.
> Good luck to Bear for his recovery, I hope it is smooth and uneventful.


They cathed him because they didn't want to make him move around for those 2 days post-op. he's on 750mg of cephazalin (spelling) and metacam and tramadol. 

Does a catheter cause more infection? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I would call your vet. Ask what to expect and what to watch out for. Anytime catherization is done in humans(don't know about dogs) there is a greater chance of a UTI. It may take Bear a couple of pees for his body to get it together. Hang in there momma!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

I would ask the vet, too, about the cath and the peeing, but I agree that when humans have a catheter, there is a chance of infection.
Kisses and hugs to Bear. Praying you all can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, increased risk of infection with urinary catheterization is what I meant.

Did Bear have TPLO on each knee? From my experience with Toby, he was standing solid on the operated on leg as soon as he was awake from anesthesia. I am kind of surprised they did not want Bear to stand or walk for two days. I guess different surgeons, different methods.
Anyway, good luck to Bear. I hope he has a good night.


----------

